# Moving to Canada



## peekay910 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi All, I am a new member on expat forum and would thank the moderator to join me on this portal.
I am emigrating to Canada from UAE. I want to know if we can import our car from UAE to Canada. Car is GCC specs and we will convert it to Canadian specs if allowed import. Would Canadian authorities allow to import such car for personal use. Thanx


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you looked on the CIC website to see what you need to do to import your car?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Are there dealerships in the region where you are going too? If not, it may be a challenge (an expensive one) if the car needs repairs.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

peekay910 said:


> Hi All, I am a new member on expat forum and would thank the moderator to join me on this portal.
> I am emigrating to Canada from UAE. I want to know if we can import our car from UAE to Canada. Car is GCC specs and we will convert it to Canadian specs if allowed import. Would Canadian authorities allow to import such car for personal use. Thanx



Why bother? Sell it and buy another car here.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I believe importation of cars to Canada requires the vehicle to be at least 15 years old.


----------



## peekay910 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for quick reply. I did search the Canadian websites for relevant info and got lost. That is why I wanted to know first hand experience.


----------



## peekay910 (Oct 20, 2015)

Yea, I got surprised when I came to notice that. generally countries don't allow old cars!! Mine is not that old.


----------



## peekay910 (Oct 20, 2015)

colchar said:


> Why bother? Sell it and buy another car here.


I will have to sell it though the car is not very old and also shall lose lot of money in selling. Seems I don't have a choice...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

peekay910 said:


> I will have to sell it though the car is not very old and also shall lose lot of money in selling. Seems I don't have a choice...


C'est la vie.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

peekay910 said:


> I will have to sell it though the car is not very old and also shall lose lot of money in selling. Seems I don't have a choice...



Yes you do have a choice because it will cost a ton of money to ship it here. And as someone else mentioned, it might not even be allowed due to its age.


----------



## dellahays (Oct 20, 2015)

Prepare for the legal aspects of the move. Depending on where you live in the world, moving to Canada can be an involved process. Consider locating an apartment or home before actually arriving in the country. In addition, you may want to have employment secured before moving to Canada, as moving into the country when already having a job is looked upon more favorably with legal officials.


----------



## peekay910 (Oct 20, 2015)

dellahays said:


> Prepare for the legal aspects of the move. Depending on where you live in the world, moving to Canada can be an involved process. Consider locating an apartment or home before actually arriving in the country. In addition, you may want to have employment secured before moving to Canada, as moving into the country when already having a job is looked upon more favorably with legal officials.


Thanks for the valuable advice. All legal processes have been completed and necessary arrangements as suggested have been made. I hope the process should be smooth, however, the cargo may pose hiccups for customs clearance [though it is allowed to bring used household items fort personal use]. I hope everything goes on well, though the process is tiresome. Thanks.


----------

